# May Photography Thread



## neonwilderness (May 1, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## cybertect (May 2, 2008)

Newshounds are gathering outside City Hall for the announcement of London's election results...


----------



## Forkboy (May 4, 2008)

Couple of street shots using the live view on the 40D to look slightly less conspicuous...

The Wait






Time of your life:


----------



## neonwilderness (May 4, 2008)

A few from Northumberland this afternoon.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 4, 2008)

This afternoon


----------



## 8ball (May 4, 2008)

cybertect said:


>



"Does this microphone make my cock look small?"


----------



## janeb (May 5, 2008)

Melrose Abbey, yesterday











and Cocklawburn beach on the way back, just South of Berwick


----------



## e19896 (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2008)

Sunday walk


----------



## tom_craggs (May 6, 2008)

e19896 said:


>



I really like the composition - nice work.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 6, 2008)

^The Flying Spaniard heads the ball straight into compatriot Ferreira's bonce.


----------



## mort (May 6, 2008)

Playing with new macro lens


----------



## e19896 (May 7, 2008)

BIG


----------



## Paul Russell (May 7, 2008)




----------



## Forkboy (May 7, 2008)

Odd man out....


----------



## Forkboy (May 8, 2008)

Some more lunchtime shots:


Talking Trash






Top Banana:






Tropics:


----------



## neonwilderness (May 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 9, 2008)




----------



## cybertect (May 9, 2008)

A few from E1 and EC3

Christ Church, Spitalfields (by Nicholas Hawksmoor)













Toynbee Street







Denning Point







St. Botolph Without Aldgate, Minories (by George Dance the Elder)


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (May 9, 2008)




----------



## samk (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (May 10, 2008)

Large version: http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2480108263/sizes/o/


----------



## johey24 (May 11, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



Refused, ur 2 last photos (this and the last one of the people) are real great. Both of them!  Truly jealous of them ... well done.


----------



## johey24 (May 11, 2008)

Cybertech, your 4th one - the high-rise apartment block with the vehicles entering below - really does weird things on my screen .... it kind'a changes shape as I scroll down, like the perspective changes all the time (and I am sober and not smoking anything). Changes from pointy on the top right if I view the whole photo to square and "normal" when I scroll down and look only at the bottom few storeys .... Got a 2nd and 3rd opinion now and they agree .... What lens did u use?


----------



## cybertect (May 11, 2008)

My 17-40 f/4L at 17mm, which is very wide on a full frame camera.

It's a fairly extreme perspective. The building is 62 metres tall and I could only shoot from just the other side of the street, which wasn't that wide to begin with.

I did some adjustment in Photoshop to make the verticals vertical rather than converging. Fairly standard approach with architectural photography in the absence of a tilt/shift lens. 

However, it's likely you're experiencing Perspective Distortion. Provided you can get to see the whole image at once, you can correct for it yourself by viewing the picture from very close to the screen.  

BTW, here's a bigger version


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

is this thread for where you are at the minute???


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

trixiet said:


> is this thread for where you are at the minute???



Yeah, more or less, photos you took in May.

Here's a couple of the garden, can't be arsed to do proper photos. Too hot!










Throguh the hedge the bit that freaks people out, "you live next to a church yard?"


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

my sisters house and the docks beside of it. meh.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

Can I come and stay with you?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

firky said:


> Can I come and stay with you?



yes!....well youd be staying with my sister :-p...but it could be arranged where we go at the same time so we'd be there together, i never have anyone to go scalloping or oyster hunting with when i visit her.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

I love seafood, its my favourite


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

firky said:


> I love seafood, its my favourite



so that means youd go hunting oysters and go scalloping with me?!

i love doing that....but hate doing it alone, but always have to unless i want to go with some of the local fishermen, DONT WANT....ive not been able to convince anyone else to come across the ocean (FEAR) to spend quality time with me at this lovely place when im here...


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

Is that an invite?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

firky said:


> Is that an invite?



yes!!!...after this trip i'll be back for 3 weeks in august (well 2 last weeks august, 1st week sept...)....id love someone to do stuff with, my sister is a hoot too, youd like her.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

I'm off to Dorset in August.... but I haven't bought the tickets yet. Hhmmm.... Dorset or America, thing is am dead against flying, carbon foot print and all that


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

Could I bring me mate?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

firky said:


> I'm off to Dorset in August.... but I haven't bought the tickets yet. Hhmmm.... Dorset or America, thing is am dead against flying, carbon foot print and all that




 







firky said:


> Could I bring me mate?



depends on who it is innit  ....


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

Actually I don't think they have a passport so it would just be me 

I am fucking tempted, like. Will there be wine and weed with the fish?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

theres a hammock in the back yard tied to a palm tree facing the ocean BTW....


wine, weed, fish, we grew up around there so can get anything you like, even hookers!!


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

GGGGGNNNNNN

*rubs head*

frustration


It's about 8 years since I last went to America so I reckon I deserve it


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

firky said:


> GGGGGNNNNNN
> 
> *rubs head*
> 
> ...



you do, 8 years is ages!  you got plenty of time to decide. give it a good think...its a really ace place to be and youd meet some _people_ youd probably enjoy chattin , pickin their brians, and drinkin with too...


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

Next question how old is your sister and is she single and or easy?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

firky said:


> Next question how old is your sister and is she single and or easy?



my sister will be 38 in august...she has a bf, but hes a freak who wears bicycle shorts and gold chains....


so she does look elsewhere to get her groove on at times ....

i dont want to call her easy, shes been through a lot.












of dick.


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2008)

A few from North Yorkshire yesterday:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 11, 2008)

trixiet said:


> my sister will be 38 in august...she has a bf, but hes a freak who wears bicycle shorts and gold chains....
> 
> 
> so she does look elsewhere to get her groove on at times ....
> ...



Does the boyfriend own a handgun?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Does the boyfriend own a handgun?



no, hes got a set of nunchucks he doesnt know how to use though....

hes always whacking himself in the balls....

i still dont know why shes with him, hes a real weird fucker, the 1st time i met him was hilarious...she brought him to a childs birthday party and he was walking like a crab with no shirt on with gold chains around his neck cause he was sunburnt, red as a lobster burnt, i kept sneaking off to make calls to laugh about it...it was so weird!!!


he must have a big'un or be excellent at goin down....or she has bad taste in men maybe....;-p....either way, hes ODD!!!

we dont like guns BTW! (when i say we, i mean me and almost everyone i know, not all american people obv lol....)


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

maybe he's minted?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

firky said:


> maybe he's minted?



yeah youre probably right....i mean they dont live together or anything....his house is 3 times the size of hers and he has a new hummer 

once i was taking a tray of drinks out of her house, we were all on the beach but shes right on the beach, so i went and made drinks for everyone...

he came in for a slash and my hands were full with the tray and he grabbed my titties from behind and went 'mmmmmm juicy mcjuice' 

i told her and she said 'oh hahaha, hes just playing....

she doesnt care. lol


----------



## Firky (May 11, 2008)

I think we have ruined this thread


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

firky said:


> I think we have ruined this thread



i think we have enhanced it with a dose of real life.


----------



## cybertect (May 11, 2008)

[sends request to Mods for the thread to be moved to Knobbing & Sobbing ]


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 11, 2008)

cybertect said:


> [sends request to Mods for the thread to be moved to Knobbing & Sobbing ]



*NO*...to travel 


*oyster girl is lonely*


----------



## dada (May 11, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Large version: http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2480108263/sizes/o/



i love this.
almost like a film set.


----------



## samk (May 11, 2008)

firky said:


> Throguh the hedge the bit that freaks people out, "you live next to a church yard?"


And the dead people have to live next to firky


----------



## pogofish (May 12, 2008)

Angus Peter Campbell.


----------



## e19896 (May 12, 2008)

Deck chair posing as normell






far to intelligent for her own good






green n present england in may


----------



## stowpirate (May 12, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (May 12, 2008)

*burnt out church sheffield*




























Me deck chair had us eye on this before it burnt down, but even better when it had done so.. a simple climb on safe scaffold, though we did walk round for a while looking from the ground and then went inside as much as we though safe and then did climb some of the scaffold..

we would recommend strong footwear, to think and act sensible, it is not all that safe but can be done if you take care and someone with you..

please remember this is bang in the middle of a community so think about them, and yourself ie do you desire the police on your back? that in turn will fuck it up for others..


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (May 13, 2008)

Dartmoor Ponies


----------



## cybertect (May 13, 2008)

One taken of the Bricklayers' Arms overpass in Bermondsey while out scouting for compo entries.






A few from the City yesterday

















and the bust of Ernest Bevin that stands on Queen Elizabeth Street on the south side of Tower Bridge.


----------



## cybertect (May 13, 2008)

I also discovered how little distortion my Canon 35mm f/2 exhibits when I stitched this pano from three hand-held shots off Tower Bridge this lunch time. 






Big version here


----------



## Leafster (May 13, 2008)

Taken this Sunday on a picnic in Sussex.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 14, 2008)

*POINT BREAK *lol


----------



## Grobelaar (May 14, 2008)

*Lost Sole*  my fave shot from the weekend.


----------



## e19896 (May 14, 2008)

Getting paid to film a folk singer, and do stills this is the life then into the pub i feel rough but all good fun now of to edit the film feeling like shit..


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 14, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> *Lost Sole*  my fave shot from the weekend.



i smell amy winehouse! 



(nice photo though!!)


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 14, 2008)

This was actually taken years ago with a disposable camera but I uploaded yesterday. Can I leave it anyway?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 14, 2008)

This one's not so long ago:


----------



## e19896 (May 15, 2008)




----------



## maes (May 15, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maestrocloud/2455353162/


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 15, 2008)




----------



## cybertect (May 15, 2008)

The Saint George Estate at the western end of Cable Street, London E1


----------



## stowpirate (May 15, 2008)

Some older ones that I had failed to post


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2008)

A couple of ideas for this months competition.









The Get Carter car park in Gateshead last night.


----------



## kage (May 16, 2008)

Knackered skip, Montreal.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 16, 2008)

cybertect said:


> The Saint George Estate at the western end of Cable Street, London E1...



I love that estate. Used to live very close (Brodlove Lane) but, always dreamed about a top floor flat in one of those high rises. Had mates who lived close to top and the views are about as awesome as London gets.

Very safe part of town. Short walks to the river, Brick Lane, Commercial Street and much more. A forgotten corner of London that I suspect has changed much in the 4 years since I left. Four years ago it was still cheap and walkable to Liverpool Street.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 16, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> The Get Carter car park in Gateshead last night.



I may have to rip this one off.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 17, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I may have to rip this one off.



I might re-shoot it again sometime too, there's probably a better angle.  This was just a quick shot on my way round to Tesco.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 18, 2008)




----------



## LadyLDN (May 19, 2008)

An Empty Shell: Taken Sunday afternoon on Portsmouth Beach:


----------



## mort (May 19, 2008)

The countryside is a dangerous place.  This lot really didn't like the look of me


----------



## e19896 (May 19, 2008)

The other 79 inspired by The May Photography Competition: Lines


----------



## LadyLDN (May 19, 2008)

One more...
South Parade Pier on Portsmouth Beach - also taken on Sunday:




Taken with my point & shoot - then treated in Photoshop using Alien Skin Exposure 2 - Color Film: Agfa Optima Filter.


----------



## pogofish (May 19, 2008)

Boy meets dinosaur.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Grobelaar (May 19, 2008)

The Get Carter car park in Gateshead last night.



[/QUOTE]

I like this, with those holes in the gate, it's like three photos in one.


----------



## Grobelaar (May 19, 2008)

LadyLDN said:


> An Empty Shell: Taken Sunday afternoon on Portsmouth Beach:



Loving the contrast in textures and light between the shell and the rocks and seaweed in the background.


----------



## funky_sessions (May 19, 2008)

*droplets*






decided to experiment with my new 40d taking pictures of water droplets with a 50mm f1.8 lens before my sigma 105mm macro arrives next week 

it was quite hit and miss, I think I need a beter hotshoe flash, or maybe a macro ringflash.... but I like how the pic turned out. any tips urbs?


----------



## Forkboy (May 20, 2008)




----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 20, 2008)

*kanda ....*

those are ace!!!!! ^^^^^^









crappy camera phone :-o


----------



## LadyLDN (May 20, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> Loving the contrast in textures and light between the shell and the rocks and seaweed in the background.



Thanks Grobs 

Already done for the May Comp by someone I'm sure, but I took one of these myself... 




Under the South Parade Pier, Portsmouth.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (May 20, 2008)

Excellent as usual, tom craggs.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 20, 2008)

thank you.

A few photos from the 'Bolster Man' celebration in St. Agnes, Cornwall earlier this month - http://www.bbc.co.uk/cornwall/content/articles/2005/05/10/bolster_day_feature.shtml


----------



## mitochondria (May 20, 2008)

great shots Forkboy, i love the first one with the door especially - the texture and 'metallic' feel of the wall.


----------



## cybertect (May 22, 2008)

The London & Thames Valley VW Owners' Club had their annual _Dubs at the Park_ show on Sunday. Always a chilled out event.


























The rest are here


----------



## e19896 (May 22, 2008)

hee hee over the road from a block of 800 plus of them..






locations locations the hunt we like this one







locations locations the hunt as part of our urban exploration we took a walk
deck chair got this one read the message on the bus then the one in my hands..

It is the bank holiday and the weather look shit, lets see what happens off again this time to a auction, location location more please fucking love it..


----------



## LadyLDN (May 22, 2008)

Taken this afternoon on my travels.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 22, 2008)

Some from yesterday taken with a new wide angle lens.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 22, 2008)




----------



## selamlar (May 23, 2008)

The (left hand) mosque covers the birth place of Abraham.  Or so they say.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 23, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Some from yesterday taken with a new wide angle lens.



Another one from last night.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 23, 2008)

Bamboo 






I disembodied this seagull from Mevagissey


----------



## dlx1 (May 23, 2008)

> tom_craggs
> 2508484111_b0dc77af09.jpg




Jersey ?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 24, 2008)

Large version: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2370/2517624717_71657df535.jpg


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

Taken on my phone, would you believe...

No zoom either


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

More ducklings from the tail end of last month if you're interested:

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b35/sophstixx/DSC00115.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b35/sophstixx/DSC00120.jpg


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 24, 2008)

Is that a group hug?


----------



## idioteque (May 24, 2008)

I think so 

We are the duck club, I like it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 24, 2008)

There's more coming.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Barking_Mad (May 25, 2008)

Hello, my name is Bexford and i'm a cute puppy dog.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 25, 2008)

A few from Cumbria/Northumberland yesterday, including some more ducks!






A miniature steam train at Alston.





The view from the highest cafe in England.





Ducks!


----------



## idioteque (May 25, 2008)

Those are really nice  (especially the ducks)


----------



## cybertect (May 25, 2008)

It was my son's first birthday party yesterday. Family and friends in attendance, I got out the 35, 50 and 85mm primes...


----------



## LadyLDN (May 25, 2008)

They're lovely photos cybertect! Really like the 2nd one


----------



## johey24 (May 26, 2008)

LadyLDN said:


> They're lovely photos cybertect! Really like the 2nd one


Ditto that.


----------



## Firky (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2008)

I took it ages ago, last year sometime, but only got it developed last week.


----------



## pogofish (May 26, 2008)

This one has quite some sort of atmosphere/unease IMO.  




Johnny Canuck2 said:


>


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 26, 2008)

selamlar said:


> The (left hand) mosque covers the birth place of Abraham.  Or so they say.



Only just seen this one. Very nice. Lovely colours and textures. I really enjoy mixing street light and ambient dusk light in photographs and paintings. There's something very magical about that time of day. Nice composition - you can tell you've thought a lot about the shot and put in some time and effort. Using a tripod is a good discipline even when you don't need one!

Love the quality of that lens also. One of my favourite lenses next to my SLR Zeiss standard f1.8 T*

Shame about the cars, but not really anything you can do about that.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 26, 2008)




----------



## idioteque (May 26, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I took it ages ago, last year sometime, but only got it developed last week.



That's fantastic, so atmospheric...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2008)

idioteque said:


> That's fantastic, so atmospheric...



Ta  It's a bit spooky down by that canal sometimes. They're demolishing everything either side, so it's all ghost town-like.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I took it ages ago, last year sometime, but only got it developed last week.



Lovely picture - it would make a good poster


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 26, 2008)

A few i took today.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 26, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I took it ages ago, last year sometime, but only got it developed last week.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 26, 2008)

Large version: http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2525630546/sizes/o/


----------



## idioteque (May 26, 2008)

Nice one Refused, I really like that. The angle of the swans head really makes the photo somehow


----------



## e19896 (May 27, 2008)

we walked talked hug trees, then took images of rubbish  watched life without humans as our legs recovered from over 40 miles of weekend walking all in the name of urban exploration












we all know all to well what  life without humans would be this has been one of best urban exploration places three years there still taking it apart what the fuck happed at  union carbide.. in our urban exploration we have seen what life without humans would be as mother earth takes over all in a good weekend my fucking legs hurt mid you and i still have another 189 images to look at and think about


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 27, 2008)

anyone know why my pbase photos are appearing on here (post #130), only to then vanish hours later? 

*scratches head*


----------



## Paul Russell (May 27, 2008)

Dog Show


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 27, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



Caption competition: You talking to me?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 27, 2008)

Large version: http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2528373468/sizes/o/


----------



## tom_craggs (May 27, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Large version: http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2525630546/sizes/o/



tones in this are fantastic.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 27, 2008)

Re-scanned an older one from tri-x 400 now I have a functioning neg scanner, not sure I like it...


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



I like this


----------



## neonwilderness (May 27, 2008)

Had a walk along Cow Green reservoir (in the the North Pennines) to Cauldron Snout waterfall yesterday:


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 27, 2008)

Cheors, tom craggs and neonwilderness.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> anyone know why my pbase photos are appearing on here (post #130), only to then vanish hours later?
> 
> *scratches head*



It is because you have used the _right click _option rather than copying the URL from the top of the page.  It seems that pbase moves images around its servers and the right click option finds the picture where it is currently located.

Somewhere on the pbase site there is an explanation of this.  The URL should read something like www.pbase.com/yourname/ followed by a number.


----------



## selamlar (May 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


>




What you _really_ need to go with this is a nice bit of zither music.  And some watered down penicillin.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 28, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>



Is that a good  or a bad  ???



selamlar said:


> What you _really_ need to go with this is a nice bit of zither music.  And some watered down penicillin.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Lazy Llama (May 28, 2008)

A couple from a damp weekend in Southwold











And from a drier weekend in Grimsby and Cleethorpes.


----------



## LadyLDN (May 28, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


>


Nice


----------



## Firky (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Vintage Paw (May 28, 2008)

I like that firkles 

Another one I took ages ago but only did something with now. 






I don't really like the treatment, I'll probably go back and fiddle some time. It wasn't technically very good to begin with though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (May 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Is that a good  or a bad  ???



Very very good.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Barking_Mad (May 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like that firkles
> 
> Another one I took ages ago but only did something with now.
> 
> ...



i like the blue in that photo.


----------



## cybertect (May 28, 2008)

Lazy Llama said:


> A couple from a damp weekend in Southwold
> 
> [snip]
> 
> And from a drier weekend in Grimsby and Cleethorpes.



Making good use of the D70s. Nice collections.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 28, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Making good use of the D70s. Nice collections.



Cheers, it takes a bit of getting used to, but I'm having fun learning.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 28, 2008)

trying out my d40.


----------



## funky_sessions (May 29, 2008)

my first play with my new macro lens, I still need to work on my close focus for the drop, but as a first attempt with limited lighting i'm pretty pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## e19896 (May 29, 2008)

*This is One a LIVE SIGHT with demolition on during working days, Two with a static SECURITY and LIVE CCTV, it was a former chemical sight of Union Carbide. Do not GO ON YOUR OWN talk a friend 2 active mobile phones with credit. If you are going to climb takes ropes and someone who can Climb..*

The rest of the images


----------



## tom_craggs (May 29, 2008)

funky_sessions said:


> my first play with my new macro lens, I still need to work on my close focus for the drop, but as a first attempt with limited lighting i'm pretty pleased with how it turned out.



I am sure the macro will help you, have you tried doing this using flash?


----------



## funky_sessions (May 29, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> I am sure the macro will help you, have you tried doing this using flash?



yes I was using a sigma hotshoe flash that I borrowed from a friend of mine, the flash seemed to have a problem working out what size lens was attached to my camera as it kept hunting between 50 and 75mm when I was using a 105mm macro lens. if I turned the flash head slightly it was happy at 105

the lighting in my kitchen isn't ideal for macro work, so this weekend I think i'm going to invest in a better off camera lighting solution, and a tripod suitable for macro work too as mine isn't up to the job really.

I'm going to build a high speed flash trigger to take the guesswork out of the process, then I can concentrate on making sure the picture is lit properly and has pin sharp focus.

well, that's the plan anyways. i've got another picture that I haven't uploaded yet using a supplemental light, which is better, but still not as good as I want.

I thought the live view functionality of my 40d would help with this kind of work as I could zoom in to 10x to check the focus, but it was still out.


----------



## cybertect (May 29, 2008)

A huge Maltese cruise liner, the _Azamara Journey_ moored up to the east of Tower Bridge yesterday. 

I stitched together a couple of panos from some hand-held shots (they're clickable to get to big versions)


----------



## cybertect (May 29, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> I am sure the macro will help you, have you tried doing this using flash?



Macro isn't my game, but ring flashes seem to be popular for that type of work.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 29, 2008)

cybertect said:


> A huge Maltese cruise liner, the _Azamara Journey_ moored up to the east of Tower Bridge yesterday.
> 
> I stitched together a couple of panos from some hand-held shots (they're clickable to get to big versions)




Amazing, you're good with these panoramas. It always seems so bizzarre and out of scale when these things come up the Thames, I have only seen liners this big ona couple of occasions this far up though.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (May 30, 2008)

More on this location and images


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## cybertect (May 31, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Amazing, you're good with these panoramas. It always seems so bizzarre and out of scale when these things come up the Thames, I have only seen liners this big ona couple of occasions this far up though.



Ta  Shoot in manual mode and try to keep things level works for me most of the time.

We had another visitor on Friday, this time the _MV Deutschland_. Not quite as huge as the _Azamara Journey_, but still pretty big though.





The pic links to a 4096 pixel wide version.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 31, 2008)




----------



## pogofish (Jun 1, 2008)

Stone circle at dusk.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 1, 2008)

This is when the aliens turn up at that spot and we never hear from you again?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals, it is *June*, and I have made a nice new thread for you.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 1, 2008)

It's June? 

Good think I paid the rent today!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 2, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> It's June?
> 
> Good *think *I paid the rent today!




One would think I was drunk when I made that post, or something.


----------

